# Liquids conversion chart



## MarcoP (Oct 4, 2014)

I thought it ma be useful to hang somewhere in your lab or in your kitchen.


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 5, 2014)

(With the risk of being banned by bringing politics into the forum...)

Or turn to metric...

1 ton = 1.000 kg = 1.000.000 gram
1 Cubic meter = 1000 liter = 1000000 ml

I can't understand why people still use imperial measurements... :mrgreen: 

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 6, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> I can't understand why people still use imperial measurements... :mrgreen:
> 
> Göran


I may be able to address that comment. 
For me (I don't profess to speak for others), it's a matter of not having a perspective when dealing with metric. Even if I were to memorize all of the measurements, they mean little in my mind. That's not true of the Imperial system, with which I was raised. In order for me to put things in perspective, I tend to convert metric to Imperial. Now I have a reference, and it makes sense. 

I fully understand the benefits of metric, but I am far more comfortable in the Imperial world. Surprisingly, neither system is more precise than the other, it's just that metric is more convenient. When one is raised with the Imperial system, it works perfectly well. It just requires more math in making conversions. 

Harold


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 6, 2014)

Harold, I was just poking a bit of fun with the imperial system. I have to admit that even I have worked a lot in imperial units, when designing circuit boards a lot of components have pin spacing in inches. For example old CPU:s and EPROM:s have 1/10 inch spacing. So many electronic CAD programs are written for inches and becomes awkward when switched to metric.
Although many components are drawn in millimeter today I still use fraction of inches for most cards I draw even today because it's easier.

... which shows that whatever pays your salary is fine! 8) 

Göran


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 6, 2014)

g_axelsson said:


> Harold, I was just poking a bit of fun with the imperial system.


Which warrants a little ribbing! :lol: 

One of the places I feel metric is lacking is in temperature. When I'm told it is 17° Celsius, I don't have a clue how that would relate to my comfort. I then resort to the 9/5 C +32 for a clear understanding. 

It amazes me that the US has had so much influence on the world where this topic is concerned. While some agencies have made the transition to metric, others have steadfast held on to the Imperial system. We're a bit stubborn, here! 

Harold


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 6, 2014)

Maybe Goran should add metric to the original chart, cross link it all, and provide conversions within the new image 8) :lol: 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 6, 2014)

spaceships said:


> Maybe Goran should add metric to the original chart, cross link it all, and provide conversions within the new image 8) :lol: 8)


That's a quite hard punishment. I thought we were friends! :lol: 

Göran


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 7, 2014)

Hehe :lol:


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 7, 2014)

I can't stop laughing :lol:


----------



## Geo (Oct 7, 2014)

I still live in a place where you can hear people speak of a peck or bushel or penny weight.


----------



## rickbb (Oct 7, 2014)

We still buy our apples and peaches by the bushel or half bushel, sweet potatoes too. Been awhile since I could get a peck of berries though.


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 8, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> One of the places I feel metric is lacking is in temperature. When I'm told it is 17° Celsius, I don't have a clue how that would relate to my comfort.


Just slightly too warm for the perfect Cabernet, IMO. 8) 

I don't mind so much; it's not so hard except when units are left off. References like "700 degrees" without a F or C are a bit head-scratchy.
What would really screw your mind up is that the original Celsius scale was intended to be 100 for freezing and 0 for boiling! 

You certainly get your own back when you refer to gallons and ounces. Especially if you refer to them as imperial measurements. You see, for us Metric'ers there are two different gallons (at least. maybe there are more), neither of which I am all that used to. I expect an _imperial_ gallon to be 4.5 litres, though I know you would probably mean the US 3.8 ish. An ounce can be either 28.4 or 29.6 ml depending on your accent, unless it's mass then it's either 28.3 or 31.1 grams. Oh and then you buy and sell scrap by multiples of 453.6g.


----------



## Harold_V (Oct 8, 2014)

Geo said:


> I still live in a place where you can hear people speak of a peck or bushel or penny weight.


What these folks fail to realize is that precious metals are NOT sold by the metric system. Troy. And troy it most likely will remain. When's the last time you read a quote for gold by anything else?

I'm at a complete loss to understand the discussion of these values in grams. In all my years of refining, I used the troy system, which is perfectly acceptable. I understand dwts, troy ounces and troy pounds. Nothing wrong with that system. Nothing at all! 

Harold


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 8, 2014)

Internet search engines forces us to read near by results. In Italy I mostly get by the grams scale online quotes, by the Kilo-Euro exchanges and even foundries quotes by kilos. In Australia you found both.
My last daytime work imposed me too learn inches and feet, and now to me lengths could be either in inches, feet or centimeters and I still don't make any conversion, I convert only when and if needed. In Italy I'm 1.68cm tall but in Australia I'm 5.5 feet tall and I've learned to visually tell in feet or centimeters still without doing any conversion because there is simply no need for it.

In other words the world is a big place and I've learned to appreciate all it has to offer, including imperial and metric. We grow up with one and everything surround us it's made for it. Living in a different country makes you believe in the need of a conversion but there is not really the need for it because, again, everything around you it's made for it. You only need to get the hand of it. Hope you understand my point.

In the other hand, if we talk by pint but only have millimetres scales that's when the conversion must be done and most annoyances starts.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2014)

Harold_V said:


> Geo said:
> 
> 
> > I still live in a place where you can hear people speak of a peck or bushel or penny weight.
> ...



I hear what you're saying Harold. However over here in Europe the decimalisation system has been here since 1971 and most people now understand (from the liquids/weight side of materials) it better than the imperial system. As you pointed out we still use the Troy system for the metals so it's all fun and games when working out volumes and weights of reagents and acids etc to use to obtain imperial measures of precious metals.

In fact the UK moved across to litres/mm from Oz a lot later than the rest of Europe. 

After a while it does become second nature but there's often a fair bit of jiggery pokery involved along with a few Heath Robinson calcs 8) 8)


----------



## g_axelsson (Oct 8, 2014)

In Sweden we use SEK per gram (Swedish krona) but we can also get the price in USD/Oz but that is a bit less practical since then we have to convert dollars to kronor. Gold bars are made in grams or kilos.

http://www.guldcentralen.se/vardetabell

This is an old Finnish coin with the gold content in gram on the coin. Some places made the conversion to metric a long time ago. This coin was minted the first time in 1878.
http://en.numista.com/catalogue/pieces22278.html

In Sweden we adapted the metric system in 1889 but within certain areas the old standards remained long into my life too. For example wood was often measured and cut in inches (Swedish tum) when I was a kid, but today it's gone. The inch scale on tape measures have disappeared.

Göran


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Oct 8, 2014)

MarcoP said:


> My last daytime work imposed me too learn inches and feet, and now to me lengths could be either in inches, feet or centimeters and I still don't make any conversion, I convert only when and if needed. In Italy I'm 1.68cm tall but in Australia I'm 5.5 feet tall and I've learned to visually tell in feet or centimeters still without doing any conversion because there is simply no need for it.


Hmmm... So, when you're in Italy, you're actually MUCH shorter than when you're in Australia. Maybe it's because when you're in Italy, you're right side up and gravity is pulling you down, but in Australia, you're upside down so you get stretched out. No need for conversions.  

Sorry Marco. I know you meant 1.68 meters. I just couldn't resist since we're talking about conversions. :lol: 

Dave


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 8, 2014)

No other ways to explain it better :lol: good on ya Frugal


----------



## jason_recliner (Oct 8, 2014)

FrugalRefiner said:


> MarcoP said:
> 
> 
> > My last daytime work imposed me too learn inches and feet, and now to me lengths could be either in inches, feet or centimeters and I still don't make any conversion, I convert only when and if needed. In Italy I'm 1.68cm tall but in Australia I'm 5.5 feet tall and I've learned to visually tell in feet or centimeters still without doing any conversion because there is simply no need for it.
> ...


 :lol: I also can't help but point out that you're not 5.5 feet tall in Australia either. Decimal feet? Mate! You're five foot six!

But we're a complete mess of systems here in Australia.
The wackiest of all is car tyres. Mine are 225/50/16, which is 225mm wide on a 16 inch rim. Who thought _that_ was a good idea!? I put about 34 psi in them, but as a firefighter I could guess pretty accurately when mains water pressure is 300 - 1500 kPa. I would be clueless in opposite systems' values.
At work I can look at a copper wire and tell you it's thickness from 0.05mm to 3.75mm within a gauge or two. But shims in are in "thou". If you go to a timberyard for a "4 x 2", it will measure 35 x 90mm. We'd say that was "miles off", but those under 40 would have little idea what a mile even is.
The weather forecast will give wind in kph which is useless to me unless it's in knots. Driving, I have to convert miles per hour to kph before it's useful, but flying I know to lift off at 62 knots.
And is 14 miles per gallon good fuel economy for a small car? No idea. I know 7l/100km is, but it won't do very good quarter miles.

I think I might go have a dram and head to bed.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 8, 2014)

Jason that's probably one of the wittiest replies I've seen on here. Very very well thought out mate. :lol: :lol:


----------



## MarcoP (Oct 8, 2014)

Well said Jason! I've been working with computers from some time so decimals are a must to me but if we tell people is exactly as you said. Coming from Italy the hardest think was to start using 1,000.00 instead of 1.000,00 so I have to thank my self if I haven't written 5,5 feet which probably would have made it even worse :lol:


----------

